# pull chain, drawstring



## akana

What is the Finnish word for "pull chain," the thin, beaded chain on some lamps for turning them on and off. (I suspect it is not vetoketju )

And what about "drawstring," the string that tightens the hood on a sweatshirt, or raises and lowers venetian blinds?

Kiitos!


----------



## Ригель

Drawstring for sweatshirts would be _huppunaru_ -- as for venetian blinds (_sälekaihdin_), I'm not aware of any widespread word for the drawstring but you could say for example _sälekaihtimen nuora/naru_. Same thing with pull chain, I would have to improvise _lampun nuora/naru_. In fact, as far as I can remember, I have yet to encounter a lamp with a pull chain in real life. I don't recall seeing such devices anywhere but in comics like Donald Duck etc.


----------



## sammio

Even _huppunaru_ sounds odd to me, I'd just say _hupun naru_. I guess there is no direct translation for "drawstring" or "pull chain".


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> What is the Finnish word for "pull chain," the thin, beaded chain on some lamps for turning them on and off.


I'd say _katkaisinnaru_ or_ katkaisinnyöri._


----------

